# Baldor motor wiring



## calstar (Nov 10, 2017)

Basic question here, see the pic.   I've got the motor wired as per the low voltage diagram but am not sure what  the line(lower left in the pic) connects to. Do I connect it to the two hot legs from the switch and plug? What about the neutrals, connect the two?  thanks, Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2017)

can you post a picture of the nameplate wiring diagram ?


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 10, 2017)

Connect the plug cable white to the Line2 on the motor. Connect the black from the plug to the white going to the switch and put some black tape on it. The black from the switch connects to the Line1 on the motor.


----------



## calstar (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, one is a switch leg. I'm trying to load an image of the wiring diagram from photo bucket but it won't let me.  Diagram shows 1-3-8, 2-j-5 and 4 as the line. Ok, just loaded a pic without using bucket.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes let's see the diagram on the motor- there's an extra wire there 
Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

OK connect the two blacks together
connect the white from the switch to the one lone wire (should be 4) 
connect the white from the power cord to the bundle 1,3,8
Mark


----------



## calstar (Nov 10, 2017)

"Connect the plug cable white to the Line2 on the motor. Connect the black from the plug to the white going to the switch and put some black tape on it. The black from the switch connects to the Line1 on the motor."  Jim 12855

"OK connect the two blacks together
connect the white from the switch to the one lone wire (should be 4) 
connect the white from the power cord to the bundle 1,3,8"  Mark

I'm confused, seems like these directions aren't the same, am I missing something?

thanks, Brian


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

They're not the same, try mine first Brian, it may not work but I guarantee it won't blow up anything
Mark
ps Line 1 and 2 are actually called 1 and 4 on the motor plate- otherwise Jim and I are on the same page essentially


----------



## calstar (Nov 10, 2017)

We have lift off!!  I tried Marks directions, motor now running.  As usual thanks to all that responded, your expertise is much appreciated. 

Brian


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

Good deal Brian
M


----------



## calstar (Nov 10, 2017)

Just when I thought I was done.......another question regarding rotation change. When connected as per Marks direction the rotation was opposite to what is needed.  On the wiring diagram it says  to change rotation by switching #5 and #8 which I did(1-3-5 and 2-j-8) but now the on/off switch is somehow bypassed; when plugged in the motor runs regardless of the switch position. This is with the white(neutral, yes?) from the power cord connected with 1-3-5.   I tried connecting the white from the power cord to 2-j-8 and it popped the breaker.  Advice/instruction?

thanks, Brian


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 10, 2017)

When you use a remote switch wired from the junction box you send power down the white wire to the switch. So you connect the white in the power cord to the motor power input. The black from the switch is then the live wire to the motor power input. In your case #4 and #1,3,5 get power. 8-J-2 connect together.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

It should have worked Brian.  Check wiring again- sounds like you crossed the switch white with the power white
Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 11, 2017)

Check also that the power switch hasn't shorted inside- long shot but possible 
Mark
ps two blacks are still connected?


----------



## calstar (Nov 11, 2017)

"When you use a remote switch wired from the junction box you send power down the white wire to the switch._*So you connect the white in the power cord to the motor power input*. _*The black from the switch is then the live wire to the motor power input*. In your case #4 and #1,3,5 get power. 8-J-2 connect together."

*.....connect the white in the power cord to the motor power input*.  Does this mean white in the power cord to #4, referred to as *line* in the wiring diagram?

*The black from the switch is then the live wire to the  motor power input *I'm confused by the use of *motor power input*. twice. Is this hot leg connected to #4 or #1-3-5?

"It should have worked Brian. Check wiring again- sounds like you crossed the switch white with the power white"  Mark

Double checked, white from power cord is connected to #1-3-5, white from switch to #4(but i've now changed that)

I connected blk in power cord to white in switch leg(taped blk), then blk from switch to #4, (motor power input right?) so this should be a hot leg from the power cord through the switch to #4, which makes sense to me. The motor runs in the correct rotation but the switch is still inoperable, switch leg always hot(always closed).  I don't get how this can be unless the switch itself was fried when I tried connecting the white from the power cord to 2-j-8 which popped the breaker (as noted earlier).

Please advise, thanks,

Brian


just saw this after making this post:
"Check also that the power switch hasn't shorted inside- long shot but possible"
ps two blacks are still connected?"   Mark

Blacks are not connected as I've wired it as posted above, and yes I think the switch may now be the problem. I'll test that later today.

*For my own clarity;* the hot leg goes from the power cord through the switch and into the motor via #4, then returns to the neutral in the power cord via #1-3-5, am I looking at this correctly?

thanks again


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 11, 2017)

If you, at one point, had the switch connected across the line (both whites together and both blacks together) and connected to the power input and it tripped the breaker when you turned it 'on' you probably welded the switch contacts together. Connect an ohm meter or continuity checker across the disconnected switch and see if it opens. *Make sure to unplug first!
*
1. Connect wires 1,3, 5 to the neutral (white) in the power cord - the one with the plug on it.
2. Connect the black from the power cord to the white in the switch cord. Put some black tape on the white wire to make the code experts happy.
3. Connect the black wire from the switch to wire 4.
4. Connect 2, J, 8 together and forget them.
Plug in, turn on, and enjoy.


----------



## calstar (Nov 11, 2017)

Funny Jim, that's just what did before your post.   I'll check continuity, pretty sure what I'll find.  And yes, I will *Make sure to unplug first!* I may be ignorant, but I'm not stupid!!

Brian


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 11, 2017)

Brian: when in doubt, go back to last known working configuration and start again from there. 
M
ps Your "clarity" is correct
pss Jim is correct; switches sometimes "weld" themselves shut


----------



## calstar (Nov 14, 2017)

Checked continuity, replaced switch, good to go.

thanks all, Brian


----------

